# Nick Tanacci liquidation sale



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 3, 2010)

I just ran across this http://www.tannaci.com/index_files/Page487.htm and thought maybe somone out there has some extra money, the room and the know how to grow up some of his seedlings. Looks like you also get 35 of his choice plants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2010)

Liquidation???  How come?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 3, 2010)

He's been trying to sell out for quite some time. No one jumped for the whole collection, so now you can buy a 1/25th share.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 3, 2010)

Wish I had $1250 & the extra room.
Just looking over his list, even if 4 people went in on a package, it would be hard to split it up fairly.


----------



## e-spice (Aug 4, 2010)

I hate that he's selling his collection. I am a little confused after reading the liquidation sale page. I understand that you get 35 choice plants but how many seedlings are included for $1250?

e-spice


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2010)

He list all of the cross of plants in each size and on the right it shows how many of each seedling you'll get. In the first group from out of compot you get a total of 100 seedlings. In the second group a total of 59 seedlings and in the last group it looks like around 70.


----------



## etex (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a lot of plants! 
Also, more more money than I have,(especially right after getting back from vacation). Would love to get 1/5th of a package. So, emailed Nick yesterday and asked if he would consider splitting up a package. Told him I was not looking for the stud plants or the superstars, just lovely plants for my own enjoyment.He emailed back that he would do it if their were any packages left, and that he felt there would be others who couldn't afford a whole package. Nick is super nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2010)

e-spice said:


> ......... I am a little confused after reading the liquidation sale page....
> e-spice





Bob in Albany said:


> He list all of the cross of plants in each size and on the right it shows how many of each seedling you'll get. In the first group from out of compot you get a total of 100 seedlings. In the second group a total of 59 seedlings and in the last group it looks like around 70.


Ahh that's making sense now. The liquidation page is confusing because of the overlapping printing. The bottom line is your talking about $5/plant.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2010)

I MIGHT be able to be talked into a full share IF and only if anyone would be interested in the 100 seedlings out of compot and possible the 59 of the 2" to 4" seedlings. The problem becomes determining a far value for the split. I'm willing to listen if anyone is interested. Please don't ask me to come up with a dollar figuer but if you can, please P.M. me.


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 4, 2010)

I e mailed Nick, and he said a total package would be about 250-260 plants a mix of seedlings to stud plants, some of the seedlings are larger and may be in bud. 
Plants would be shipped bare root, so thats a lot of plants to have to pot up!
A one fifth share, about 50 plants for 250$ plus shipping cost, could be more managable, and we could have one person split the shipment if others are interested, let me know. I did not ask Nick about him splitting a share, but there might be better plants if a share was gotten early, rather than waiting for what is left over.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2010)

Like I infered I can put up the money but DO want at the very least the select plants. If anyone wants anything else P.M. me and I'll send Nick the money. I just don't have room for them all and am basicly interested in the larer size plants but can work with others if the price is right. What I don't want to do is put up the money and then everyone be unhappy with the crosses or plants that they receive. Or worse yet get stiffed and that can happen.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 4, 2010)

The issue you will have with splitting a package is determining a fair split on the 35 select/stud plants which are valued at $50 - $1000 each.


----------



## Candace (Aug 4, 2010)

Bob, maybe get the plants and then sell off what you don't need here or via ebay?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2010)

Gary, you are indeed correct. We won't even know what the select plants look like until they bloom. There is no way to divide them up fairly. Thats why I'm looking for someone to say I'll just take the seeedlings out of compot for this much if you are interested and someone to say I'll pay X amount for the 2-4 inch plants. I'm guessing this won't happen. I'd hate to just buy the whole package and let the little guys langwish.


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 4, 2010)

If others are interested in spliting 5 ways, I will get the plants, and do the split, with each person of the 5 getting about 
(20) seedlings out of compots, 
(12) 2 to 4 "seedlings, 
(14) 4 to 7" seedlings, some of which might be in bud, 
and (7) stud plants. 
As far as splitting the plants up, I can e mail the list of stud plants once they arrive, and we can go thru choosing giving the 1st choice to the first responder, 2nd to the second, etc, then 6th plant choice would go back to the 1st responder again, etc until we are done. 
I am not especially interested in the tiny seedlings either, but if you figure you will get 7 stud plants and a dozen larger seedling, it still is a nice package...e mail me if interested.
One can always donate seedlings to your local orchid society, or sell them here as Candice suggested. 

Also, Bob, I am not trying to hijack your post, it seems we are thinking of splitting things up differently, and it just seemed more logical to offer an alternative here rather than start a new post.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 4, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> If others are interested in spliting 5 ways, I will get the plants, and do the split, with each person of the 5 getting about
> (20) seedlings out of compots,
> (12) 2 to 4 "seedlings,
> (14) 4 to 7" seedlings, some of which might be in bud,
> ...


If all the stud plants are of about the same value, not problem. But what happens if you get one $1000 stud and the rest are $50. You don't have a good way to deal with that situation.


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 4, 2010)

GaryB said:


> If all the stud plants are of about the same value, not problem. But what happens if you get one $1000 stud and the rest are $50. You don't have a good way to deal with that situation.





You are correct, which is why the first responder gets first choice here. At worse you would get 7 (50$) plants and a lot of seedlings for about 250$, which is still a good deal. If I don't get 4 other responders, I will probably not bother, just because its too many plants for me to find room for.


----------



## John Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

this is as bad as it gets!!! Why do we have to worry about this CITES crap? If I could, I'd order 2 sets, and live happyly ever after. I want to live in the U.S....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

Come on over!


----------



## GaryB (Aug 4, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> You are correct, which is why the first responder gets first choice here. At worse you would get 7 (50$) plants and a lot of seedlings for about 250$, which is still a good deal. If I don't get 4 other responders, I will probably not bother, just because its too many plants for me to find room for.



Since everyone would pay $250 and the first responder gets $1300 in stud plants and all others would get $350 dollars in stud plants, why would I participate if I wasn't the first responder.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 4, 2010)

John Boy said:


> this is as bad as it gets!!! Why do we have to worry about this CITES crap? If I could, I'd order 2 sets, and live happyly ever after. I want to live in the U.S....



Don't you think most of these plants can be exported if you have the proper permits?


----------



## John Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Come on over!



*I would, and take over Nick's nursery as well, if I could pay for it!* A nursery devoted to my favourite Paphies, ready to go…. Why couldn’t I win that lottery last week? I’d so much love to buy a set or two, but I’ll not spend stupid money on all the paperwork or rubbish that comes with it. I’ve been doing that once, and the additional cost to ship to Europe added up to almost the cost of the plants. And I lost 30% the plants due to the German red tape... Not again.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I did it. I bought a share. All of the stud and choice plants are spoken for but still have the other sizes for sale. You tell me what you want and how much you are interested in paying via a P.M. and will see what can be worked out.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanx Bob.


----------



## Paph Wrangler (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll be #2 for your deal. Getting some of everything is more attractive to me. I really don't care about getting a "$1,000.00" stud plant since, with all deserved deference to Nick, means nothing until it's awarded. Besides, I already have an HCC on a cross I remade some years back (Paph. Sally Berndt 'Coco' HCC/AOS), so I'm not shooting for any awards, just nice plants!! :wink:



ohio-guy said:


> You are correct, which is why the first responder gets first choice here. At worse you would get 7 (50$) plants and a lot of seedlings for about 250$, which is still a good deal. If I don't get 4 other responders, I will probably not bother, just because its too many plants for me to find room for.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 5, 2010)

I’d like to make a request for members to start e-mailing me at home 

[email protected]

rather than threw P.M. as I don’t want to run out of space in my P.M. box and am getting a number on inquirers. Still plenty left, in all sizes with the exception of the stud plants. Nothing in considered sold until payment in made.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Paph Wrangler said:


> I'll be #2 for your deal. Getting some of everything is more attractive to me. I really don't care about getting a "$1,000.00" stud plant since, with all deserved deference to Nick, means nothing until it's awarded. Besides, I already have an HCC on a cross I remade some years back (Paph. Sally Berndt 'Coco' HCC/AOS), so I'm not shooting for any awards, just nice plants!! :wink:


I'm the 3rd, we need one more to make this work!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 5, 2010)

*splitting an order*

As Rose noted we are looking for at least one or preferably 2 more people to split an order as had been outlined above, with each person getting about 50 plus plants, some from each size, seedlings to stud plants. 
If anyone is interested please send me a note.

And if you are looking for smaller numbers of plants or more of a certain size seedling, get a hold of Bob, as he has an order he is splitting up himself.

If we don't get at least 4 people to split this, I think I will have to pass due to cost and sheer number of plants!


----------



## paphreek (Aug 5, 2010)

I might be interested in joining


----------



## John M (Aug 5, 2010)

John Boy...what's the name of that gorgeous white Brachy!?


----------



## John Boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi John,
That is my my Pride & Joy!!! It's a Psyche (album...needless to say), which currently is working on a pod (x self) and 2 very vigorous new growths. It took quite a while for it to get going,....but right now, it seems VERY HAPPY. And so am I with it's performance.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow those plants are looking good, wish I could access a package or two. If you can get them you definitely should.

Hey why is he selling his entire collection? This guy is one of the great growers on the planet.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 5, 2010)

Bolero said:


> ... Hey why is he selling his entire collection? This guy is one of the great growers on the planet.


I believe it's called retirement! He will be missed!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 7, 2010)

We have 4 confirmed people (Rose, Ross, Dave, and myself) planning on getting roughly equal shares, but can still add one more if there is interest. Our plants are to be shipped to me by Nick Mon or Tues, and once they arrive I will split them up with input from the group. 
If there is still someone interested in a share, let me know ASAP, right now we are planning on splitting 4 ways, but we can do a 5 way split as well. 
If we do the 5 way split, cost would be $250, plus shiping, and it will be as outlined before...the 4 way split will be similar, just with more plants in each section.


ohio-guy said:


> If others are interested in spliting 5 ways, I will get the plants, and do the split, with each person of the 5 getting about
> (20) seedlings out of compots,
> (12) 2 to 4 "seedlings,
> (14) 4 to 7" seedlings, some of which might be in bud,
> ...



It should be noted that though I initially wrote "Stud plants", what Nick has said is "Mature Select or Stud plants"


----------



## etex (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone remember the name of the brachy that Nick raved about in his select plant list several months ago? He said the plant foliage was bigger, and the blooms had improved substance and that he raised the price on the select plant, and the other seedlings of that cross. If anyone remembers, we can be on the lookout for it,if he has any left.(I went in with Bob for part of a share). Would be cool to see what Ross could do with it.


----------



## Bolero (Aug 7, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> I believe it's called retirement! He will be missed!



Ah ok, I didn't realise that. Thanks.

I am assuming he will keep growing, just not commercially?


----------



## John Boy (Aug 8, 2010)

well, how could anyone not!?..........
*I don't think it's possible to stop, being an orchid-man. I've tried it, once or twice and leart: It's easier not to breath!*


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Hi John,
> That is my my Pride & Joy!!! It's a Psyche (album...needless to say), which currently is working on a pod (x self) and 2 very vigorous new growths. It took quite a while for it to get going,....but right now, it seems VERY HAPPY. And so am I with it's performance.



Excellent. THat's a beauty. Good luck reproducing it.


----------



## John M (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks John Boy. It sure is a gorgeous flower. So, are you gonna have flasks for sale?.......


----------



## John Boy (Aug 11, 2010)

It's one of my best plants altogether.
And:
Yes, there will be flasks (loads of them!!!) if I don't screw things up that is... But...with Paphiopedilum I normally don't, cause I adore sowing them. It's going to be a matter of "what will I find inside the pod"?!


----------



## Pete (Aug 11, 2010)

I would definitley be interested depending on the time frame..


----------



## Candace (Aug 11, 2010)

Pete said:


> I would definitley be interested depending on the time frame..



How do you import plants into Hawaii? Don't you have to have all sorts of permits and inspections similar to PHYTO docs?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2010)

Underwear!


----------



## John Boy (Aug 13, 2010)

swallowed within condoms!


----------



## Pete (Aug 13, 2010)

ya, its really not that complicated. nor is it "all sorts" of permits. just an import permit and have them sent to ag and they look at the plants upon arrival then i just go down and pick them up from there


----------



## e-spice (Aug 16, 2010)

Ohio-guy - Did you all receive your plants? If so, how do they look?!

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 16, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Ohio-guy - Did you all receive your plants? If so, how do they look?!
> e-spice


He got them, he's torturing the rest of us! oke:
I'm sure they're wonderful as Nick's plants always seem to be. Eric has a big task of splitting the load! Wish I was closer to Ohio, I'd come help but in the mean time, I've got my supplies ready & plants on ebay went well , so I'm getting some room!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 16, 2010)

It was a busy weekend, splitting the plants up, labeling the bags, and getting them packed appropriately. 
The plants look fine, some of the out of compot seedlings are small as might be expected, but a few were also in the 2" to 4 " range too. The selection mirrored what Nick had posted on his web site with only one substitution, and the select plants were all nice and husky. 
There were very few plants in bud, but who can complain at that price? 
We split it 5 ways, so for each $250 share, we got about 53 plants each. The 3 paid shares were all sent out today, and I finally got to start doing some potting of my share last evening. Guess what I will be doing tonight? :wink:
I am waiting for confirmation of the 5th share, so if it falls thru, there may still be one share left. 
One note to the people expecting a shipment, There were no tags for the small seedling size, so be prepared to have to label the little ones. The large seedlings all had tags, as did the select, but I can't remember now if the medium seedlings had tags or not. 
Does anyone have the "RECIPE " for Nick's potting mix? he said it appeared in an orchid quarterly I think sometime last yr, but I do not have the issue, and it can't be accessed online.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 16, 2010)

ohio-guy said:


> Does anyone have the "RECIPE " for Nick's potting mix? he said it appeared in an orchid quarterly I think sometime last yr, but I do not have the issue, and it can't be accessed online.



I remember seeing it in Harold Koopowitz's Book and a quick search turned this up:


----------



## etex (Aug 16, 2010)

The 2-4 " brachys I received did not have tags.

Nick's mix was in an article in he wrote in the Oct-Dec 2009 issue of Orchid Digest.

7 parts fine fir bark
1 part #20 sand
1 part horticultural charcoal (size of fine bark)
1 part #3 perlite

Gary replied at same time!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 16, 2010)

:rollhappy:thanks! Now all I need is a cement mixer!.....:rollhappy:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 16, 2010)

One other thing to keep in mind with Nick's brachy's is that at least to me it seems as if he uses small pots. I also know he waters every 3 days or so. Hence the small pots.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't use "play sand" which can be like sugar! It will turn your mix into cement. If you can't find "#20 sand" look for "pool filter sand".


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 17, 2010)

Just wanted to inform everybody that I shipped all the plants out. I still have enough plants left for one more $100 order. Naturally, shipping is extra.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 19, 2010)

Recieved plants from Eric(ohio-guy) yesterday, spent the afternoon potting!Thanks Eric for offering to do this, it took some time & effort! 
Overall the plants were pretty nice considering Eric recieved a partially crushed box from Nick.  The little plants seemed to be unscathed, of course it was the stud plants that took the brunt, I had 3 ceased leaves, so did a little snip-snip & put the dragon's blood to use! The seedlings out of compots might possibly drive me crazy but actuall they're a pretty decent size as far as leafspan goes. There's a few that just have a 'good' look about them, we'll see if my eyes are decieving me! There were 2 that had a brown spot starting at the base, so again the dragon's blood will be tested. A leuco had it's root broke off  but if I'm gonna lose any that was the one seeing I have 2 mini compots of leucos from Paphiness. The root systems on the big guys always amaze me, one plant Muy Mal (ever heard of that one? I had to look it up - malip. x Double Trix) it only had one long root - it was the size of a tree trunk!
Hmmm ... now the difficulty starts ... how long will it take to decide which ones I keep and who goes?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 19, 2010)

Plant monger! oke:


----------



## GaryB (Aug 20, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Hmmm ... now the difficulty starts ... how long will it take to decide which ones I keep and who goes?



And how do you determine a price, especially if you sell a select plant. Here's one listed at Marriott Orchids for $1500:

John Jack ‘White Eclipse’ AM/AOS (S. Gratrix x Psyche) 
A Nick Tannaci cross of exceptional size and form. ‘White Eclipse’ is an S. Gratrix hybrid and was recently awarded with a natural spread of over 9cm, dorsal width of almost 6cm, and 5cm by 5.5cm petals. One of the finest brachys anywhere!

I will add I bought a package for myself. Nick shipped it this week for weather related reasons. I started potting plants last night. They all look good with good roots. I plan on blooming all/most before parting with any, but I am not very experienced in evaluating flowers. I know what bad looks like and what good or very good looks like, but certainly not what makes a plant worth $1500 (or $1000 or $500). I guess that getting it awarded helps.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

Gary, I may be wrong on this next statment but I doubt it. Before I purchased a share from Nick I had assumed (maybe incorrectly) that he really had sold all or at least most of his stud plants to another breeder. I went threw the stud plants and didn't find a single one that was a parent of any of the seedling that are also offered in the package. Now, that's not to say that there aren't some really nice ones worthy of breeding with in the select plants. I beleive only 2 of mine had clonal names and an additional one had roman numerials.

Did anyone else who got the stud plants have any that were one of the partents of any of the other seedlings in the package?


----------



## GaryB (Aug 20, 2010)

I haven't had time to look to see if any of the stud/selects were parents of the seedlings. Once they get potted, I'll go back through and take inventory. I did get some selects with yellow tags (most had white tags) and was going to email Nick and ask what that indicated. Perhaps I'll get some more information on the studs/selects. His liquidation sale listing does say "35 mature plants chosen at random from my stud and select plant collection that are valued at $50—$1000 each"


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 20, 2010)

Gary, don't get me wrong, I'm VERY happy with what I got and I'd do it again. I think only 3 of my select plants had clonal names.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 20, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Gary, don't get me wrong, I'm VERY happy with what I got and I'd do it again. I think only 3 of my select plants had clonal names.



And I am too. I just am not experienced enough evaluating select plants


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2010)

If you like it, it's good! 

Price for select clones/crosses is determined by many things. Does it grow rapidly enough to divide frequently? Does it grow strongly (will the owner need to keep several backup divisions or none)? Flower quality decent to excellent? Does it breed well as both pod and pollen parent? Do its good traits carry through in breeding? If awarded, age of the award (current standard)... And just because it is awarded, doesn't man it's valuable. 

It's a hobby! If you like it, buy it/keep it!


----------



## e-spice (Aug 20, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> Gary, I may be wrong on this next statment but I doubt it. Before I purchase a share from Nick I had assumed (maybe incorrectly) that he really had sold all or at least most of his stud plants to another breeder.



If that is the case it should indicate it on the clearance web site.

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmm ... now the difficulty starts ... how long will it take to decide which ones I keep and who goes?


GaryB said:


> And how do you determine a price, especially if you sell a select plant. .


I think the select plants are the no-brainers, all keepers at least until you see the bloom! Price? I guess it depends on what someone is willing to pay. Do you take a chance on ebay & set a reserve? Like Ernie said, if you like it, it's good!
Last summer I purchased the ten pack & it was easy to compare blooms when they're lined up side by side. I rated that first blooming, made notes, is the second blooming as good or better? If not then it's probably goodbye. Yippee look how many more I get to do that with now!:crazy: 



Bob in Albany said:


> Gary, I may be wrong on this next statment but I doubt it. Before I purchase a share from Nick I had assumed (maybe incorrectly) that he really had sold all or at least most of his stud plants to another breeder. I went threw the stud plants and didn't find a single that was a parent of any of the seedling that are also offered in the package. Now, that's not to say that there aren't some really nice ones worthy of breeding with in the select plants.
> 
> Did anyone else who got the stud plants have any that were one of the partents of any of the other seedlings in the package?


Nope. I think you're probably right Bob, think about it, why would he put a $1000 plant in a package of 260+ plants for $1250? We know there's breeders out there that would want/desire & pay that much for a proven stud plant. 



GaryB said:


> ..... I did get some selects with yellow tags (most had white tags) and was going to email Nick and ask what that indicated. Perhaps I'll get some more information on the studs/selects. His liquidation sale listing does say "35 mature plants chosen at random from my stud and select plant collection that are valued at $50—$1000 each"


I have one with a yellow tag, it's a Dom's Trix & I'm expecting it's a select plant. If you checked out his select plants on the website, he had some that had a $35 price tag, not sure how 'select' that is for a blooming plant but Nick's prices were very reasonable, his 10 inbud for $120 couldn't be beat!
Maybe someone could help with the codes on the tags - I know/assume NT stands for Nick Tannaci, PUN is Paphantics Unlimited, what is PO?


----------



## Justin (Aug 20, 2010)

Ernie said:


> If you like it, it's good!
> 
> Price for select clones/crosses is determined by many things. Does it grow rapidly enough to divide frequently? Does it grow strongly (will the owner need to keep several backup divisions or none)? Flower quality decent to excellent? Does it breed well as both pod and pollen parent? Do its good traits carry through in breeding? If awarded, age of the award (current standard)... And just because it is awarded, doesn't man it's valuable.
> 
> It's a hobby! If you like it, buy it/keep it!



I agree, there can sometimes be a subjective aspect to the value of select plants [of course along with what the market will bear]...but in the end it comes down to what u like... and it helps if know the grower and trust his/her judgment.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Maybe someone could help with the codes on the tags - I know/assume NT stands for Nick Tannaci, PUN is Paphantics Unlimited, what is PO?



PO is what we be after buying all dem plants! oke:


----------



## ohio-guy (Aug 20, 2010)

In our group, we had about 8 or more that seemed to have clonal names attached to the select plants, and I did notice the yellow tags, but didn't pay that much attention to them as I was splitting them. I would be interested to know if that has special meaning. 
I don't know a good plant from a great plant, but I figure I will know what I like when I see it, so it is worth the investment for me. Luckily, I found some people to split the group with, so I am only invested a few hundred dollars, I just feel like much more of a hobbiest/novice, so just getting a few dozen plants made more sense for me that a whole shipment!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 20, 2010)

NYEric said:


> PO is what we be after buying all dem plants! oke:


WHAT??? This is coming from the guy that has no budget! :rollhappy::rollhappy: 
PO is what you get when you find out how long it takes to pot all them up!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> WHAT??? This is coming from the guy that has no budget! :rollhappy::rollhappy:



Oh no, I have a budget, I just try to get deals when I can. :wink:


----------



## GaryB (Aug 21, 2010)

Bob in Albany said:


> I went through the stud plants and didn't find a single one that was a parent of any of the seedling that are also offered in the package. Now, that's not to say that there aren't some really nice ones worthy of breeding with in the select plants. I beleive only 2 of mine had clonal names and an additional one had roman numerials.
> 
> Did anyone else who got the stud plants have any that were one of the partents of any of the other seedlings in the package?




I have about 8 with clonal names; some descriptive like 'Day Light" and "Ocelot" and others like "Z" and "NT4". I did get Norito Hasegawa 'Yolk', which is a parent of several crosses on the list.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I got through potting plants and taking inventory about the same time Nick sent out the "I've got more great plants for sale" email. I will say he was very generous with the number of plants sent.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Aug 23, 2010)

Gary, it sounds like you did real well. I think mine was one of the very first packages to be sent. I counted and recounted the plants and came out about exactly to what was suppose to be sent. Still, I'm one happy camper. The one choice plant that arrived with it's roots broken off (via shipment), is trying to make a bud. This morning I cut out the sheath and tyed a wire onto the base of the plant. I'm almost 100% sure it will make it.


----------



## GaryB (Aug 23, 2010)

He probably was tired of counting/separating plants by the time he got to mine.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 23, 2010)

:rollhappy: yep - fatigue set in, it messes with your mind & eyesight! 
We got an email from him at one point - "if I look at another baggie I think I'm gonna puke!" It took him 4 days, working like a dog all day to get the first offering of packages out. Poor Nick in that sense!


----------

